# Yokohama Geolander AT or Nitto Terra Grapplers??



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I need to replace the tires on my Z71 Suburban and was wondering if any of you guys have had any experience with these tires and which one would be the better choice. I do alot of offroad driving in West Texas so I'm leaning towards the Nitto's because they are 10 ply's but I read some reviews that treadlife is a problem with them. The Geolanders are 8 ply's like the BFG's that I currently have. I don't want to totally sacrifice ride quality but I don't want any rock punctures either. Thanks!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I love my Nitto's! They ride nice and are quite! Can't say anything about tread wear, I've only put a couple thousand miles on them so far.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

I have been contimplating on replacing my 20" 08 silverado tires with those nittos and they look awsome. Treadwear wise I have not ready anything bad except for a few people reporting issues on wear due to bad alignment.

I will be getting some this summer.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I have run the Yokahoma's on one of our trucks and was not impressed. Never ran the Nitto's but have read the reviews about not getting as many miles as expected. You can get the BFG's in a 10 ply...I just put a set on my truck.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Blake I have had both Nitto 325s on a 05 F350 and Geos now on my 01 cummins both 4x4s. I prefer the Geos for stability and wear 50k easy ,the Nits rode good but did not last long for the price..But all trucks wear differently and the F350 was pretty heavy with fuel tank and tools

and your 50 not 47 don't forget the 3 years you spent in 1st grade


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

On my third set of Nittos. Great tires and they are quiet for sure. Not really sure what the true tread life is but I put 36,000 on the first set with some tread left. I bought the second set and put 23,000 on them before trading the truck in. At 23,000 miles, I would guess I had 30-40% tread left.

I have 8,000 on my latest set and they still look brand new. Never had any trouble out of any of them. Keep them rotated often and make sure your truck is aligned properly and they wear really even.

I think a lot of people that have trouble with feathering, cupping, and chopping of off-road/all terrain tires are a result of poor maintenance more than anything else. Rotating your tires every 3000 miles and varying the tire pressure by +/- 5lbs every couple of weeks will really help larger tread tires wear more evenly.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

I've had Nittos and they are a very good tire. Traded the Rover before they had too many miles on them. However, I had about 15,000 on them and there was still over 50% live left in them.

Had Geolander 051s, not the A/Ts on Rainy's Trooper. That was a great tire particularly concerning wet traction. Can't say anything about their A/T tire except that they had a bad reputation for fast wear five or six years ago.

You should look at the General Grabber A/T 2 if they have the size you want. It is an excellent tire with great mud and sand traction. Had them on my last truck until I traded it a month ago. The wear is quite good, also.

GY


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

I was gonna buy the Geo's but I went for the Faulken Rocky Mountains ATS instead. The reviews looked good so I bit. Only had em 2 weeks , but I like em. Check em out...only a 50k tire but they cost 170 ea...8 ply with a 3 ply sidewall...My silent armor wranglers I just wore out got me 65k but they went up to $242 ea. I don't know if I'll have the truck 4 more years, so went for the lower milage tire, if that makes sense.

(2004 GMC Z71) - 285/70r/17D1

http://www.lastgreatroadtrip.com/off-road-adventure-accessories/falken-rocky-mountain-ats-review/


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

wow 8 month old thread


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

yoko


----------

